# Dev for hire



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

My x has had one particular issue that make it's use very frustrating. It has a hard time running the stock android fly in/fly out animation smoothly. It's a minor issue, i know, but very annoying nontheless. And, most launchers use that anim to get into apps and then again--in reverse--when going out of the app and back into the launcher.

Because of this, I use launcher 7 and jrummys anim mod to dial in an animation that doesn' chop it's way through it's execution.

my fave launcher is go launcher, but i cannot mod it's in/out anim without help. would a dev/modder/androidian help me take the adw ex "fade" animation and put into the appropriate go launcher file, so that it will use this anim both in and out of go launcher?

Also, if you could also show me how to apply this fade anim to the transitition back into adw. and, for grins, can i get some help doing the same for spb. in the case of adw ex and spb, i have purchased the apps.

i am willing to donate/pay for the help.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

kochoid said:


> My x has had one particular issue that make it's use very frustrating. It has a hard time running the stock android fly in/fly out animation smoothly. It's a minor issue, i know, but very annoying nontheless. And, most launchers use that anim to get into apps and then again--in reverse--when going out of the app and back into the launcher.
> 
> Because of this, I use launcher 7 and jrummys anim mod to dial in an animation that doesn' chop it's way through it's execution.
> 
> ...


I for one wouldnt mind trying to figure it out. I've worked a little bit with transitions a long time ago on the kaiser (added GB transitions to froyo)


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I for one wouldnt mind trying to figure it out. I've worked a little bit with transitions a long time ago on the kaiser (added GB transitions to froyo)


Sah-weet. Thanks!!!


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

donation sent. thanks.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

K so im gonna have to hunt down a go launcher apk and manually edit it. This will be a special version of it and you wont be able to update... only way I can think of adding it. I will post what I add to it when I do but essentially it will need to be added to an update version of the go launcher apk every time.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

If you feel adventurous then I'd say try opening up root explorer.

Go to /system/lib/egl then make a back up of libGLES_android.so (ie copy it to your sdcard or rename it .bak suffix). Then after you make the backup, delete the file. After you delete it, reboot the phone, set it to your dreaded animation again and see if that helps. The x's libs are fairly decent considering its age, however that said, that particular file doesn't do to well with layered textures. Deleting it can alleviate issues sometines, and no it doesn't cause any issues that I am aware of ... I actually almost always delete it. Not saying it'll fix it, but hey doesn't hurt to try. If anything you can feel cool running quadrent afterwards lol. The texturing problem hinders their benchmarks, the planets scene usually goes from 20 fps to 60 fps after its deleted Lmao. Course quadrent is kinda useless but still lol.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

